# SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'phpbb_users.MYI' (errno: 145)



## karnivore (Jan 10, 2007)

Guys i am not sure, if this is the right place to post this thread, still here goes.

For the last few weeks i am trying to access a site, but everytime i am trying to do that, i get this weird message. 

"phpBB : *Critical Error* 

Error doing DB query userdata row fetch

*DEBUG MODE*

SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'phpbb_users.MYI' (errno: 145)

SELECT u.*, s.* FROM phpbb_sessions s, phpbb_users u WHERE s.session_ip = '3ba0d122' AND s.session_user_id = -1 AND u.user_id = s.session_user_id LIMIT 0, 1

Line : 366
File : sessions.php"

Before this strange problem the site was just fine. It happened just all of a sudden.

Now i know that this is a problem with "phpMyAdmin", but i dont know the first thing about this.

One more thing i use IE7.

PLEASE HELP.

Thx in advance.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you the admin of this site? If not, you cannot do anything about it!


----------



## ahref (Jan 10, 2007)

phpbb_users table has corrupted. As a user you can't do anything except to write an email to admin of site.


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 10, 2007)

I 'll suggest you to delete all tables in your mysql database and reinstall it. your mysql database is corrupted.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 10, 2007)

1) Locate and login to your phpMyAdmin client.
2) Select the database and click on the name of the database (circled).
Repair MySQL Tables in phpMyAdmin
*paulstamatiou.com/wp-images/articles/quickie_repairmysql/phpmyadmin.jpg

3) You should see all of the tables for your database.
Repair MySQL Tables in phpMyAdmin
*paulstamatiou.com/wp-images/articles/quickie_repairmysql/phpmyadmin2.jpg

4) Select the checkboxes for each table that has an overhead value.
Repair MySQL Tables in phpMyAdmin
This was only for example. Tables with an overhead value under a kilobyte aren’t really anything to worry about.
*paulstamatiou.com/wp-images/articles/quickie_repairmysql/phpmyadmin3.jpg

5) Go to the drop-down menu with selected on the bottom and select repair.

6) If everything works out, you will see the something like the image below.
Repair MySQL Tables in phpMyAdmin
*paulstamatiou.com/wp-images/articles/quickie_repairmysql/phpmyadmin4.jpg

7) Clicking on the database name again should show the screenshot below, with no overhead for any of the tables. That’s it!
Repair MySQL Tables in phpMyAdmin
*paulstamatiou.com/wp-images/articles/quickie_repairmysql/phpmyadmin5.jpg


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 10, 2007)

sukhdeep well done very good work. karnivore if repairing table doesn't work then you 've to reinstall phpbb.
Thanks.


----------



## karnivore (Jan 11, 2007)

Guys, first let me thank u for your prompt responses.

let me specially thank *sukhdeepsinghkohli* for the most elaborate solution one can ever imagine of. Even though i am pretty far from understanding it completely, i can very well understand that u have taken too much pain to make it simple for me. Thax dude.

Now the silly question.

dude, how do i locate "phpMyAdmin client"   i have tried to locate it by initiating Window's search, but it was of no use.

Is there any special way of finding these files. You can very well understand that i am completely confused  

PLEASE THROW SOME MORE LIGHT.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 11, 2007)

HEHE, thanks.

First let me ask something, the site in question....r u the ADMIN of the site or just a member.

Please reply...as my guess is ur a visitor.  because if you are ADMIN, the phpMyAdmin is something that you will be having look at almost once a week.


----------



## ahref (Jan 11, 2007)

karnivore The problem is in website and not in your pc. First clarify are you owner of website? phpmyadmin link you can find at your website control panel, if you run this website.


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 11, 2007)

If your host's control panel is directadmin the it should be *www.yoursitenamehere.com/phpmyadmin/
if you CP is cpanel then try to log in to cpanel using this link
*www.yoursitenamehere.com:2082/

Thanks.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 12, 2007)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> If your host's control panel is directadmin the it should be *www.yoursitenamehere.com/phpmyadmin/
> if you CP is cpanel then try to log in to cpanel using this link
> *www.yoursitenamehere.com:2082/
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah, that will be correct. What i am 99% sure at the moment that he is not the owner of that website because then he should be knowing about phpMyAdmin or he installed phpBB board using Fantastico on cPanel or Instralltron on DirectAdmin


----------



## karnivore (Jan 12, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Yeah, that will be correct. What i am 99% sure at the moment that he is not the owner of that website because then he should be knowing about phpMyAdmin or he installed phpBB board using Fantastico on cPanel or Instralltron on DirectAdmin


 
Yes dude, u got that right, 100%. i am just a member, that too a new one.

But the sound of you guys r so scary. Man, does that mean i wont be able to access the site anymore.

For your convenience the site is "ASTATALK FORUM".

Now i am having a bloody TROJAN attack. Its wineil32.dll. 
There seems to be no respite.


----------



## ahref (Jan 12, 2007)

> But the sound of you guys r so scary. Man, does that mean i wont be able to access the site anymore.


Even I am unable to access that forum . You are not the only unfortunate one.

The forum is down unless site admin repair no one can access.


----------



## karnivore (Jan 13, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Even I am unable to access that forum . You are not the only unfortunate one.
> 
> The forum is down unless site admin repair no one can access.


 
ok, thats a relief.............or is it


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 13, 2007)

can you tell me link of the forum
i want to see it


----------



## ahref (Jan 13, 2007)

It is *www.astatalk.com/


----------



## karnivore (Jan 14, 2007)

The admin of the site is probably in HYBERNATE mode. The site has become inaccessible since 2nd of Jan, and is still not accessible.


----------

